# What Machine tool is this?



## motmaluk (Sep 15, 2014)

I bought this for $20 from a buddy and thought I might be able to adapt it for cutting camshafts but wondered what it's original purpose was ? It is about 15" by 15" and very nicely made with velvet smooth way way action operated by the wooden handled lever on the  right side.The knob at the front raises and lowers the table.I know somebody on the Forum will be familiar with it and probably have 6 of them in perfect condition,can you help identify it please? thanks,Malcolm.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi this was use in some electric  motor fixing shop . You would put the armature in between center,
 would put a small slitting saw in the chuck.  Then you would swing the table from one side to the
 other to clean the slots in the contactor end were the brush touch the armature


----------



## motmaluk (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow that was quick,thank you I can see it now,it even has an adjustable stop to avoid it cutting into the windings. I knew somebody on the Forum would recognize it !


----------



## stackerjack (Sep 16, 2014)

I used to use a similar type of machine for cleaning out the slots in commutators, on small electric motors.
The slitting saw was only about 1/4" diameter, and had stops at each end of it's travel.
It was all done manually, care needing to be taken to make sure you were cutting the mica from the slot, and not the copper of the commutator.
Hope his helps,
Jack


----------



## gld (Sep 16, 2014)

With some small modifications, one could cut key ways in shafts.


----------



## bazmak (Sep 17, 2014)

could it be adapted to suit tool and cutter grinding??


----------



## raven007 (Sep 17, 2014)

Could make do as a small horizontal mill. Albeit with only two axis. Although no Z isn't the end of the world if you want to cut slots and such. Perhaps you can fit a leadscrew of sorts where the stop lives now.


----------



## etard (Sep 18, 2014)

This little tool does have a Z axis knob in the front and works like a knee mill with vertical dovetails.  It doesn't look to have any Y axis manipulation though.  This is the most mundane item in Malcolm's collection.  Let's just say he has a very understanding wife.


----------



## raven007 (Sep 19, 2014)

It is missing the Z. Z is always to and from the cutting tool. A horizontal is rotated about the X axis, therefore the knee becomes the y and the missing cross feed on this machine is the Z.  (not trying to be a know-it-all!, it is a very common mistake)


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 20, 2014)

raven007 said:


> It is missing the Z. Z is always to and from the cutting tool. A horizontal is rotated about the X axis, therefore the knee becomes the y and the missing cross feed on this machine is the Z.  (not trying to be a know-it-all!, it is a very common mistake)


 
 If this is look at as a "mill" it does have a "z" cause the spindle are cutting apparatus can go up and down, and the "x" is fine and it's missing a "y"

 If you're looking at it as a "lathe" you have an "x"  and could imagine having a "y" usually the cutting tool on a lathe is horizontal and not vertical like this picture shows.

 bottom line call it whatever you want it's missing a axe


----------

